# Albino Dubia?



## AmysAnimals (Jun 3, 2012)

Today I was doing maintenance for my Dubias and noticed there was a white roach in there!  I have never seen any of my roaches turn white.  Is it albino?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porp (Jun 3, 2012)

Freshly molted dubias look like that. It will darken up in the next couple days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep, just freshly molted. All roaches do this.


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 3, 2012)

Really?  None of my Dubias have ever been white lol must have really just molted like today.  

Thanks for the input.


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 3, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> Really?  None of my Dubias have ever been white lol must have really just molted like today.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Freshly molted is correct, you'll find that most invert predators (tarantulas) will go for freshly molted dubia with quite a large amount of enthusiasm.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 3, 2012)

i find your earlier hypocrisy about people searching more amusing, as if you had done a simple search of "roach" "albino" or "albino roach" you'd have found tons of threads about freshly molted roaches.

practice what you preach, darling, and understand why certain people advocate use of the search function and why you are parroting it back to others.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 3, 2012)

malevolentrobot said:


> i find your earlier hypocrisy about people searching more amusing, as if you had done a simple search of "roach" "albino" or "albino roach" you'd have found tons of threads about freshly molted roaches.
> 
> practice what you preach, darling, and understand why certain people advocate use of the search function and why you are parroting it back to others.


The reason I didn't search was because I honestly didn't think I'd find anything on the subject. Now I know there probably are threads out there for just about anything I want to know.  Except for something I tried searching early And came up with 0 results hmmm.


----------



## Shell (Jun 3, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> Except for something I tried searching early And came up with 0 results hmmm.


I got quite a few results on page 1 alone from searching "albino, roaches". Here's a couple;
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?112720-Albino-Dubia&highlight=albino,+roach
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?112014-Albino-lobster-roach!&highlight=albino,+roach


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 3, 2012)

amy, did you read the tutorial on how to search specific terms? i got phenomenal results.

and just to make it clear, i'm not trying to single you out. a lot of people are prone to feeding into this "search moar" pitchfork brigade without helping the OP at all. how would you expect a nub not to make the same mistake you did? if anything, you should know better and search about a query before posting, not someone who just joined the site and has yet to learn the ropes.


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 3, 2012)

Goes to show ya what an idiot I can be sometimes.  Sorry guys.  But yeah thanks next time ill definitely search before I ask something and not be a hypocrite which usually is not in my nature, but ehh what ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 3, 2012)

malevolentrobot said:


> amy, did you read the tutorial on how to search specific terms? i got phenomenal results.


I know how to search.  I just didn't.


----------



## Tenodera (Jun 3, 2012)

Gotta say this was getting a little harsh. If she thought she'd found something as rare as an albino roach, it's only natural to assume nobody else had posted anything else on the subject. It is true, though, that someone who tells others to search should be diligent at it themselves, and it's also very true that there's been a rash of "repeat threads" lately!

Anyway, freshly-molted roaches are wonderful opportunities to see how the little guys work. Check out how the dorsal hemolymph vessel beats! It'll tan and harden up overnight.


----------



## wierdscaryguy86 (Jun 27, 2012)

So glad I found something bout this haha I literally have looked at 20 post and have not found this info, I searched Dubia Roaches instead of albino roaches and Ive been sitting here thinking how i wouldnt of noticed this roach in my small colony.


----------



## Rich65 (Jul 1, 2012)

Actually i'm quite surprised that anyone keeping a colony of roaches has never seen a freshly molted nymph ? Or crickets for that matter...
  Yes it is a very frequent questions among newbies...I can remember catching rolly pollies as a kid at 5 or 6 and seeing white ones among the normal gray and learning then that they were freshly molted..
.So maybe some of us are used to seeing so much that we don't realize how new some are to inverts ??


----------



## Garnet Red (Sep 10, 2021)

AmysAnimals said:


> Today I was doing maintenance for my Dubias and noticed there was a white roach in there!  I have never seen any of my roaches turn white.  Is it albino?
> 
> View attachment 104291
> 
> View attachment 104292


----------



## Garnet Red (Sep 10, 2021)

My largest roach is pure white and it's been like that for several weeks.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 11, 2021)

Garnet Red said:


> My largest roach is pure white and it's been like that for several weeks.


Old thread, but I’m slightly curious. What species?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Garnet Red (Sep 13, 2021)

It originally came with a bunch I got as feeders for my spiders.  My spiders didn't seem to trust or like them so I've given them an area of their own.  The white one has stayed white since that time and only gotten bigger.

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 13, 2021)

Garnet Red said:


> It originally came with a bunch I got as feeders for my spiders.  My spiders didn't seem to trust or like them so I've given them an area of their own.  The white one has stayed white since that time and only gotten bigger.


Pictures?


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Sep 13, 2021)

Garnet Red said:


> It originally came with a bunch I got as feeders for my spiders.  My spiders didn't seem to trust or like them so I've given them an area of their own.  The white one has stayed white since that time and only gotten bigger.


Maybe one molted, then hardened, and then a different individual molted?


----------



## RoachCoach (Sep 15, 2021)

Garnet Red said:


> It originally came with a bunch I got as feeders for my spiders.  My spiders didn't seem to trust or like them so I've given them an area of their own.  The white one has stayed white since that time and only gotten bigger.


The likeliest of scenarios is you got a bucket o' roaches and had some Ivory Heads in there.


----------

